# Strange thing happened today...



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

So I got a 1-5pm block today, went to the warehouse, loaded up as normal. Was on my way to the delivery area and got about halfway there when I restarted my phone. After I restarted it I tried to log back into the app and every time I tried it just kept kicking me back to the screen to input my username and password again. Every once in a while I would get the message that I had no internet connectivity even though I had full bars on my 4G network. I tried restarting the phone and trying to log in and got the same result. Powered it down for a while, started it back up and tried to log in - same result.

So I found the number for Flex support online and called and they advised me to clear the cached data on my phone and try again. Cleared the cached data, tried again, same result. Tried a number of times more with no luck before deciding to head back to the warehouse, where I explained what happened which they understood and they had me unload my packages onto some racks. 

I'm assuming I'm still going to get paid? Anybody know? I'm home now and on a Wifi network and still can't log in to the app to see. What do I do now? Uninstall and reinstall the app? How do I go about reinstalling the app?


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

yup still gonna get paid. shit like this happens alot and amazon knows about it. last time i showed up at the WH loaded up swiped ready and then got the message THANK YOU! asked the blue vest wtf happened and he said its just another bug to unload my shit and dont worry about it. so i got paid 72 dollars to load and unload my car...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

How much memory does your phone have?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't think it's his memory? The app was wonky today for me as well. Didn't have a block but as most of us are, was fishing for blocks. Several times it "blanked" out and had to clear my data to get it to load. 

Should be paid and should be showing up by now?
At least that's one thing amazon handles properly. If you show up and try to work and the app doesn't or they don't have work for you they pay you.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Should be paid and should be showing up by now?
> At least that's one thing amazon handles properly. If you show up and try to work and the app doesn't or they don't have work for you they pay you.


I'm still unable to log into the app to check!



nighthawk398 said:


> How much memory does your phone have?


I've got 2 gb of RAM and 4.23 GB available out of 11.12 GB on the Internal Storage.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I only have 2gb ram and no problems as far as that goes.
If you haven't tried to do reinstall I would give that a shot.
Look in your app tray for a "file manager" or "downloads" and you should find a version there to install. Just install whatever version and update on your first login. Of course uninstall the app first. 
If you can't find your file manager or downloads let me know and i'll post a link you can download. 

I just checked on my 2nd phone with frep installed and was able to log in there as well. So, don't worry, that's not the problem.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I only have 2gb ram and no problems as far as that goes.
> If you haven't tried to do reinstall I would give that a shot.
> Look in your app tray for a "file manager" or "downloads" and you should find a version there to install. Just install whatever version and update on your first login. Of course uninstall the app first.
> If you can't find your file manager or downloads let me know and i'll post a link you can download.
> ...


Thanks. I looked in File Manager but not finding a install file for Flex.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Looking for amazondelivery APK or rabbit APK.

Here's a link you can download a version that is few months old.
(link removed)

Keep in mind it will update you automatically on first login. So, not sure if you're bypassing updates? This option will kill that.
So, if you don't want to update you'll have to wait it out and see if it clears up on it's own.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Looking for amazondelivery APK or rabbit APK.
> 
> Here's a link you can download a version that is few months old.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0CWX9sLpiXEUWE5dE0wU3VDd2M
> ...


I uninstalled the app, then downloaded from your link and installed, and I'm still having the same issue logging in!! I appreciate the help though.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

That's weird. Only thing to do is wait it out until tomorrow and hope it loads up.
Going to remove the download link for now. If you need it again let me know.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder if they deactivated me?? I wonder if this is what happens when your account is deactivated (unable to log in).



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> That's weird. Only thing to do is wait it out until tomorrow and hope it loads up.
> Going to remove the download link for now. If you need it again let me know.


Thanks I have the apk file in my downloads now.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I wouldn't get too worried about it. I don't know what exactly happens when you get deactivated but I do think they send you an email at least before they break up with you? 
Have an old backup phone around? If so install on that phone. You can run the app on multiple phones no problem.
I would probably sleep on it for the night and see what happens in the morning. No sense getting too worked up for amazon, they really are making it more and more frustrating to deal with this crap!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I wouldn't get too worried about it. I don't know what exactly happens when you get deactivated but I do think they send you an email at least before they break up with you?
> Have an old backup phone around? If so install on that phone. You can run the app on multiple phones no problem.
> I would probably sleep on it for the night and see what happens in the morning. No sense getting too worked up for amazon, they really are making it more and more frustrating to deal with this crap!


All true. A friend of mine told me there's an [email protected] e-mail address, so I wrote to them explaining what the issue is. Gonna let it go for now and see what they respond. Can't work again until Saturday anyway. Thanks for the feedback and everything.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

You get an email when deactivated


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Don't just clear the cache, clear the data (don't worry, it won't delete the app).


----------

